

Ad blocking has grown 41% in the past year - adventured
http://www.businessinsider.com/pagefair-and-adobe-2015-ad-blocking-report-2015-8

======
lsiunsuex
I contributed to this # this year - I only recently started using an ad-
blocker.

People / companies need to get paid for their content - and that's perfectly
fine - it's when the ads get out of control that infuriates me and drove me to
install an ad blocker - looking at gizmodo.com and wired.com - full screen
video ads (greyed out content with centered video) are infuriating. Keep the
ads on the side of the page or at the top or bottom. If it's interesting, I'll
probably click on it - case in point - daringfireball.net - he generally has
ads for stuff I actually want to use or need - I'll sit there sometimes
refreshing the page to load a new ad just to see what else is in the stack.

------
teaneedz
Ad tech continues to bury it's head in the sand if it's relying on the
"obscurity" of manual AB downloads in iOS 9 as a safety net. AB is already a
manual download affair and look at how that's working out for ad tech. Users
are under no ethical obligation to support business models that rely on
selling them out in dark alley auctions and stalking them everywhere they go.
Because ad tech and associated publishers have failed at the most fundamental
of UX principles - respect for users - it is in the predicament it is in now.
I'm a big supporter of ad blocking.

